# Lord of the Rings artwork



## RamistThomist (Oct 21, 2007)

are there any good websites that have good artwork on the Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 21, 2007)

Best I could find at the moment.

Hobbit Movie News and Rumors | TheOneRing.netâ„¢ | The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings Movie News and Rumors


----------



## Protestant Padawan (Oct 29, 2007)

Here is another good site with a large selection.

Lord of the Rings: Art & Media


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 29, 2007)

Check out Jerry Vanderstelt's work. He's a member of the Escondido URC -- and a great artist.


----------



## SRoper (Oct 29, 2007)

Here are two of my favorite LotR artists:

John Howe
Ted Nasmith

I like Alan Lee as well, but I don't have a link to his website.


----------



## Scott (Oct 30, 2007)

This is a good site: Middle Earth Tours. 

BTW, if you are looking for a book, I really like The Lord of the Rings Sketchbook by Alan Lee. I love pencil drawings, and Alan Lee is one of my favorite artists in that area.


----------

